# Air cleaner 1967 GTO



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can some one please educate me on the air cleaners for the 1967 GTO. What air cleaner came factory of the stock 335 HP 400 GTO engine. Was it the "pancake" cleaner or the taller one in which the air filter is exposed and it has a chrome lid.

thank you in advance
alan

OK i have added two pictures of air cleaners. The short one with vents I call the pancake filter the other one just call it an open filter cleaner with the chrome top, like the filter is sandwiched in between the chrome top and a like chrome bottom. which one came stock on a non California 67 GTO? Not talking about any filter with a snorkel on it. 

for some reason I can not add pictures


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

335 horse, 49 State emission builds received the flat pancake style base with a Q-jet base.










335 horse cars delivered in California received their own coded 400 engines,a smog pump assembly, and an original a single snorkel air cleaner:










360 horse factory 400 HO engines received the 14x3" open element air cleaner


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes the Pancake was the base engine breather, 
CA A.I.R./smog shown above,
Then HO that was the Chrome lid open element filter,
onto RA which was the HO with black lid and pan.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pancake, chrome lid, single snorkel with intake for smog pump on the bottom (Ca. Cars) and crankcase vent on the side from the passenger side valve cover.


----------

